

Ask HN: How to negotiate salary for Dev position? - negaway

I did a summer internship for this company and now they&#x27;re offering me a full-time position, so they know I&#x27;m a good worker. However, I&#x27;d like a little bit higher salary than they&#x27;re offering by a few thousand dollars (~8k). I also have one other company offering me 10k more than they do, but I like this company much better. What should I do? What&#x27;s the best way pursue this?
======
byoung2
Ask for $15k more and after some back and forth, offer to meet in the middle
at $8k more. Working in your favor is the fact that they already know you are
good and that you are a good fit. By hiring you, they are also saving the time
and expense of a lengthy candidate search, interview process, and 20%
recruiting commission.

------
farazs
1\. You can make this as complex/simple as you want. 2\. The negotiation is
simple, if you "think" you are worth "x" salary (by believing things like 'I
will bring these xyz virtues to the table for abc company'), just let the
company know in a polite and unemotional fashion. 3\. This usually works for
me. Best of luck !

------
wglb
An excellent article: [http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-
negotiation/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-negotiation/)

